# Nothobranchius killifish egg storage?



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I've not got any killies atm, just been thinking though. 

How long can you store the eggs for? I know there's a minimum kinda length of time before you can hatch eggs out, but how long do they keep for after the eyes are visible before they start dying off?

Thanks.


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

I would not keep them too long after they have eyed up, once they are fully formed etc, you usually find there will still be clear eggs so in theory you can keep the bag of eggs and they will develop at different rates which will give you time to hatch even if the eyed up ones have died.
My dad keeps a few nothos if you still wanted to try.


----------

